# Jenna's Tiny Treasure



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm working on my DIY CO2 set-up while I wait for my aquarium and such to arrive. I'm not using plastic bottles. I'm using glass. Right now I'm waiting for some silicon to set on one try using a colored glass wine bottle and a pour spout. If that doesn't work I'll use a glass juice bottle. I'll be able to drill the lid like the plastic soda bottles are done. I'm having the air tube go into a glass Spice Islands jar as a DIY bubble counter. I've already drilled one hole in the lid and inserted and sealed in the "out" air tube. I also installed the check valve after the bubble counter. Friday I'll test the wine bottle for air-tightness with a water/sugar/yeast mix. If it's tight and works well, I'll drill the second hole in the bubble counter lid and seal it in. I'll give it a few days to set up then try the whole system. If all goes well, by the time I get my shipments, I'll be ready to get plants. When I'm ready to start using the CO2, I'm going to try the jello method. I'll just have to cut the amounts of everything to fit in my wine bottle.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

You might try using rubber stoppers for lids, they will be easy to remove and come with holes in them to fit airline tubing or what not. I used to use them when i was brewing my own beer, which is basically a giant DIY Co2 set-up.
Heres an science site that sells them in all different sizes:
http://www.onlinesciencemall.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/SFV/30852/vpid/1787834/vpcsid/0/rid/126318


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Solid, you truly rock!!!!! Those are perfect, saves me all this fiddling and are cheap.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I just placed an order for those stoppers. Again, thank you Solid for that suggestion!

FYI...if anyone else places an order with them for stoppers, it was posting a high shipping rate for USPS Priority and even worse for UPS. I called the company and they were happy to agree to shipping via First Class mail which reduced the cost of mailing by nearly half. Now my entire order, including shipping, is cheaper than the cheapest shipping method shown.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

The ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia has arrived!!!!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

My replacement bulb and rubber stoppers have arrived. Here's a pic of my DIY CO2 generator. I am doing a test run to see if its air tight.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck with this pico. Im not sure how well those stoppers will work, but Im crossing my fingers for ya. Co2 generators can produce some decent pressure as days pass...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, you might need something to hold down the stopper like this wire thing on this beer bottle.









I took the wire off and watched the cork really fly off on its own.

Although the the DIY yeast does have an outlet so the pressure might not be that strong.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

^^^^ Wow! Im thirsty


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

We'll see how it goes. Its producing about 4bpm at the moment.  But its in the kitchen at the moment so if it blows its top, it won't be that big of a deal. Fortunately I have other glass options if this doesn't work. But those stoppers are wicked tight and came from a science lab company. These are used in science labs where they generate all manner of vapors and gases under pressure so hopefully..... (crosses fingers)


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

So far so good! The CO2 generator is up to 15 bpm and the rubber stoppers are holding strong. I put soapy water around the edges of the stoppers and where the air tubing is inserted and no sign of leaks. (keeps fingers crossed)

According to the tracking data, the picotope will be here Tuesday and so will the extra filter media. I'm not sure what's going on with the heater. I got an email with a tracking number earlier in the week but every time I try tracking it, it says there is no information available for that number. I'm going to email them today.

Would it be a good idea to put down a thin layer of aquarium charcoal on the bottom before adding the AquaSoil?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

The stoppers should work. I did a lot of home brewing in college and we used similar, you are basically doing the same thing in a small quantity.

Can't wait to see the tank setup.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I always wanted a 3g JBJ, hopefully yours can be enough to conveince me into buying one. Good luck and I might have to take that DIY CO2 idea from ya :smile:


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you Talontsiawd! That makes me feel a bit more comfortable. I was starting to worry. But to be safe, I've put a lot more yeast in the bottle to build more pressure just to be sure. LOL If it holds after this...then its a sure thing!  

Caton, go for it! My problem was that my co2 generator is going to have to sit on the table near my tank. I didn't want to look at plastic bottles all the time. Its one thing if they are hidden away but a bit cheesy for being out in the open. Besides, I had the wine bottle and spice jar already so I was making do with what I had.  I do hope that when I design the scaping that it'll be worthy!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

So far so good! I increased the yeast content of the experiment to make more pressure and the stoppers are holding just fine. Next test....plugging in the wood airstone. If the bottles don't pop their stoppers then, all is well. The tank arrives tomorrow! I'm so excited!


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

can't wait for pics of the tank.:icon_smil


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Woohoo!!!! My wooden airstone is producing lots and lots of micro-bubbles and my stoppers are still firmly in place.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

The aquarium has arrived!!!! I've already switched out the light bulb and am currently waiting on the paint to dry on the back of the tank to put another coat on. For the record...I like the picotope. The back piece of glass is a little rough on one edge but that may have been from shipping. The rough patch is not sharp and its only about 1/2" long so its no big deal. I've removed the stickers from the tank and the light fixture though. Later today I hope to get the Amazonia and some water in it. The heater will arrive Thursday (theoretically) and I ordered some awesome plants this morning. Its coming together!


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

sounds awesome! pics of build process would be appreciated


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Painting the tank:










Ready to fill:


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Your tiny treasure has been "very" well thought out. I've enjoyed your threads, and look forward to seeing this 'treasure' progress from a fledgling idea into a full flight reality.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are a few ideas for hardscaping. Please share your thoughts and suggestions.

This is a single, larger piece of driftwood:












This next set uses two smaller pieces of driftwood. You can see by this picture that the larger piece has a hole in it:











I can set it like this with the hole down to be planted in:











Or I can move it closer toward the center like this:











Or I can turn it with the hole up which then becomes a tunnel. You can't really tell from this pic but the tunnel would go back toward the left corner:










This image shows the "tunnel". (Don't pay attention to those smudges on the glass. You don't see those. LOL)











(Puts on heavy armor) Ok...I'm ready! Fire away....


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

The heater made it today. Its small when compared to other heaters but it looks huge in my picotope. But I have to have a good heater because I tend to keep the house itself relatively cool. Fortunately the plants will hide it.

Speaking of plants, I ordered a package of plants off the SNS and a wee bit of duckweed from another member.  I can't wait until the plants arrive and I can start planting. (does a happy dance)


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I sure hope this clears out before the plants arrive!


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Jenna, the driftwood looks great!

I personally like the scape on your fourth picture from the top where the driftwood is closer together. It makes it seem like the wood is connected under the substrate.

You might want to drain the water when the plants come in. It will be 1000x easier to plant that way. Leave a little bit of water on the substrate and it will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Zeldar! I appreciate that and the tip.  I have the perfect little 2 gallon bucket to use. Or I might just get new water to help clear out that cloudiness. (ugh)

I REALLY appreciate your help in getting started with the plants.  I'm looking forward to their arrival!






zeldar said:


> Jenna, the driftwood looks great!
> 
> I personally like the scape on your fourth picture from the top where the driftwood is closer together. It makes it seem like the wood is connected under the substrate.
> 
> You might want to drain the water when the plants come in. It will be 1000x easier to plant that way. Leave a little bit of water on the substrate and it will be a piece of cake.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Also, what kind of spraypaint did you use? and where did you purchase it?

I need to do that with my new 3 gallon setup. I'm tired of messing with the tape on backgrounds.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Krylon Fusion. I bought it at Home Depot but they carry it nearly anywhere that carries spray paints. Its supposed to be for plastic but it sticks beautifully to glass but its still easy enough to remove if you want to. Water doesn't bother it either.





zeldar said:


> Also, what kind of spraypaint did you use? and where did you purchase it?
> 
> I need to do that with my new 3 gallon setup. I'm tired of messing with the tape on backgrounds.


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

Did you rinse your subtrate? Looking overly dirty.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

No I did not. Amazonia specifically says to NOT rinse it.





Xalyx said:


> Did you rinse your subtrate? Looking overly dirty.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you Greg and Matt! I'm BEYOND thrilled with both plant packages!!!! My little pico is going to be fabulous!

I need to figure out how to mount those mosses. They keep wanting to do their own thing. I'm going to ask in another forum after a search but if anyone wants to offer suggestions I would be very grateful!

I do have one problem. As I was putting in plants I noticed the plastic casing on my heater is split at the seam. I'm going to have to send it back to the company. I'm glad I kept the box and everything! I think the plants will be ok until I get another one. Its not getting THAT cold in the house at night. I usually keep it around 64F.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Cottagewitch said:


> Here's a pic of my DIY CO2 generator. I am doing a test run to see if its air tight.


What comes after the air stone?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

The green thing? That's actually a check valve to keep the water from the tank getting into the bubble counter. Past the check valve it attaches to a wood airstone that's in the tank right under the intake for the filter. I'd show pics but the green water makes it impossible to see anything right now. (sigh) I sure hope it doesn't take long for this to clear up! 




Hilde said:


> What comes after the air stone?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Thanks!

Are you near Tampa Florida? I am thinking of moving there next year.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm about 2 hours north of Tampa. What brings you this way? (If you choose to move here.)





Hilde said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Are you near Tampa Florida? I am thinking of moving there next year.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Cottagewitch said:


> I'm about 2 hours north of Tampa. What brings you this way? (If you choose to move here.)


My mom lives in St Petersburg and she is getting old. Whether I move depends on ability to get a job. Just became a CNA. None of the nursing homes are hiring here. Probably more nursing homes in Florida.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh yes. They are a dime a dozen here with so many people choosing to retire here. Whether or not they are hiring is a different matter. This area has a VERY high unemployment rate. However, I do wish you luck on finding a job here. I'm sure your mother would love to have you near. 





Hilde said:


> My mom lives in St Petersburg and she is getting old. Whether I move depends on ability to get a job. Just became a CNA. None of the nursing homes are hiring here. Probably more nursing homes in Florida.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a new heater and the green water is starting to FINALLY clear up! Most of what I read said to reduce the photo period, cut out ferts and increase co2. I wasn't using any ferts but I did put in the co2 and cut the photo period. It wasn't clearing. Then I seen the recommendation to INCREASE the photo period to cause it to grow faster and use up the nutrients faster. I did that and the next day it was seriously worse. But, I stuck with it and the following day it was starting to clear. This morning I can actually see the driftwood and the plants near the back. So increasing the photo period seems to be clearing it up by using up the nutrients more quickly. In the future, I will recommend an increase in the photo period to help clear out the green water more quickly. This is my first experience with it and its been a nightmare!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Xalyx said:


> Did you rinse your subtrate? Looking overly dirty.


Amazonia looks like that at first. It settles down quickly though.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

The tank is really starting to clear! In another few days I might be able to get photos. Despite the green water outbreak, my plants are actually growing! I found a little plantlet growing from the tip of one java fern and new leaves are unfurling from it too. My Marsilea Minuta seems to have a new leaf or two and the Anubias Nana petite are putting on new leaves. I am a bit concerned about the Staurogyne though. Hopefully it will pull out of it's decline.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Cottagewitch said:


> Despite the green water outbreak, my plants are actually growing!


Well if the plants are growing then the tank is just going through a cycling process. I saw this occur with a tank that used mineralised substrate. He just waited it out and it went away in time.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Clearly I don't have a grip on the techniques for getting a really good aquarium photo yet but here's a descent FT shot of my new baby.










I want to put another plant between the Staurogyne and the Java Fern on the right. Preferably something that will offer protection for any baby fish or shrimp.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

I have DHG in my guppy tank and they love hiding/foraging in it. I know they like a nice java fern as well. Maybe you could put another one there if you're looking for a more plant like object than DHG.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

gregpxc said:


> I have DHG in my guppy tank and they love hiding/foraging in it. I know they like a nice java fern as well. Maybe you could put another one there if you're looking for a more plant like object than DHG.



Forgive my ignorance but what is DHG?


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dwarf hairgrass


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Baadboy11 said:


> Dwarf hairgrass



Thanks Baadboy11!  I'll look into that one.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I turned around the largest piece of driftwood and it improved things dramatically. I'll try to get a good photo.


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

Cottagewitch said:


> I have a new heater and the green water is starting to FINALLY clear up! Most of what I read said to reduce the photo period, cut out ferts and increase co2. I wasn't using any ferts but I did put in the co2 and cut the photo period. It wasn't clearing. Then I seen the recommendation to INCREASE the photo period to cause it to grow faster and use up the nutrients faster. I did that and the next day it was seriously worse. But, I stuck with it and the following day it was starting to clear. This morning I can actually see the driftwood and the plants near the back. So increasing the photo period seems to be clearing it up by using up the nutrients more quickly. In the future, I will recommend an increase in the photo period to help clear out the green water more quickly. This is my first experience with it and its been a nightmare!


If the green water does not clean up, get a "Green Killing Machine" a small in-tank UV sterilizer. My green water came after a substrate change on a already established tank with heavy stocking, so I got an ammonia spike. Your AS might be doing the same.
Where in FL are you, if you were local I would lend you my UV, as it is sitting unused.
Good luck


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

mattycakesclark said:


> If the green water does not clean up, get a "Green Killing Machine" a small in-tank UV sterilizer. My green water came after a substrate change on a already established tank with heavy stocking, so I got an ammonia spike. Your AS might be doing the same.
> Where in FL are you, if you were local I would lend you my UV, as it is sitting unused.
> Good luck



Thanks for such a thoughtful gesture! I'm over near Clearwater/Tampa. FORTUNATELY it looks like my green water days are behind me.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

A few tank shots from a few minutes ago....I still feel like I need some other plant on the right side in front of the needle java and going off to the left.

Anubias, MM and java moss. Does anyone know what kind of moss that is in the upper left corner?











I turned the larger driftwood around and like it MUCH better! Everything isn't in shadows now. 










Now for the obligatory FTS...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Fissidens is the moss in the upper left


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You are doing well with your treasure. I can't wait until you realize how much you hate duckweed.:icon_smil


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> Fissidens is the moss in the upper left



Thanks! I thought so but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

waterfaller1 said:


> You are doing well with your treasure. I can't wait until you realize how much you hate duckweed.:icon_smil


Thank you!  LOL It'll be awhile before I get tired of the duckweed.  Its multiplying rapidly though. But every time I stick my hand in the tank (which seems to be every 10 minutes, I end up with some sticking to my hand so it keeps it to a minimum. hee hee


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Ooohhh...ammonia is lower today. Nitrites are still off the chart but Nitrates are starting to spike too. Soon I shall be able to get fish!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Make sure to clean off the mulm off he plants on your next water change. It's a breeding ground for algae. I'm afraid some of your plants in the back are too big for the tank but looks good.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Mistergreen!  As yet, I have no fish in the tank so haven't put any food in and there is no fish waste. I've tried to siphon that stuff off but it doesn't budge. I suspect its some sort of algae. 

The tank is finally done cycling though! It was really odd because one day the nitrites were still WAY off the charts but the nitrates were already coming down. The next day the nitrites had come down some but still very high. The next day they were next to nothing. Now today they aren't registering at all. I've never seen it come down THAT fast. After my nitrites were reading zero, I did a water change, waited a few hours then tested again and still no nitrites reading and safe levels of nitrates.


----------



## teah (Jul 25, 2010)

Cottagewitch said:


> Anubias, MM and java moss. Does anyone know what kind of moss that is in the upper left corner?


It is phoenix fiss, or US fiss
http://www.aquamoss.net/Fissidens-fontanus/Fissidens-fontanus.htm


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I added some guppies yesterday. The two males are metallic blue and one female is black and silver and the other is yellow and orange/red.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Any pictures of the guppies and tank?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I took a few photos this morning but they didn't turn out well. I'll try again with my Nikon on a tripod. I DID discover something though. One of the females has given birth. I've only seen four babies and I don't suspect many more in hiding because neither female looked very big. I think I'll be setting up another tank soon. Lol


----------



## celine (Nov 19, 2010)

that's such a cute tank! good job!!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Still working on learning how to photograph aquariums. LOL But this shot isn't too bad and you can even see two of the babies near the surface.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay! for babies.   I like the new scape. Something you did makes it look more cohesive.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Its a little late now, but I figure I might as well post it. 
As opposed to spray painting the back of the tank you can apply limo tint quite easily, It looks solid black if there is no light behind the tank, but you can see in from the back ever so slightly, and it can be peeled off later. 
On a flat surface its very easy to tint the windows, and if you buy one of the wal-mart kits it comes with a squeegee that makes getting spotless glass very very easy!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Zareth, that's an excellent idea. Black adhesive backed vinyl from sign shops works well too.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I've added 1 otocinclus to the tank. That will be the last fish I add. So total fauna is 4 guppies, 1 oto and 3 ghost shrimp. Currently there are 5 guppies babies but as soon as the 10g is up and running, they'll be coming out of the picotope.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought I'd make a point of letting everyone know that the rubber stoppers have worked MARVELOUSLY in the wine bottle and spice jar of my DIY CO2 set up. I check them for leaks periodically and I've never had a single issue. My set up is producing a lot of pressure because the last time I removed the stopper from the wine bottle, I could hear the pressure change and my wood air stone is pumping out plenty of micro-bubbles. I just need to get a drop checker to make sure all is well. But fish and plants are doing beautifully so if you don't like the look of plastic soda bottles and such for your DIY CO2, especially if you have to leave it visible as mine is, then go with glass bottles and get the rubber stoppers. They already have holes in them that are the perfect size for the air hoses.


----------



## bcoldwine (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi jenna :icon_bigg
This is what I used to use when I did fermentation. It lasted about 2 weeks on average with half a sachet of yeast half a cup of sugar and 3/4 full of warm water. Then I plumbed the outlet line straight into the venturi of my filter it worked very well, But I caught the bug and ended up spending way more than I intended. Hence why I use presurised now. On a small setup you can get very good results with the fermentation bottle. just have to keep it fresh.
This is what I used, its a Lucozade sport bottle sold empty from the supermarket. Intended for joggers apparently?










bel


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Another excellent idea Bel! Thanks for sharing that and your recipe. I'm using a jello mix right now and cut the recipe I had in half. It turns out that was still too much and some of the jello mix ended up in my bubble counter. LOL I had to clean it up and do it again. So, I use 1/4 of the original recipe.  That's one of the really awesome things about small aquariums. You don't need nearly so much of anything to get the job done.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to try to get new shots of the tank in the morning but all the plants are growing like crazy! I'm having to trim some of the stems frequently so I'm guessing they are getting plenty of nutrients for growth. I am still noticing algae on the top of the driftwood and some of the plant leaves. I thought if the plants were growing fast enough that wouldn't be an issue. My test levels are all good. Any thoughts? I do have one plant that has to be removed. The anacharis just isn't getting enough light. So its going in the 10g today. 

Question....I have some snails coming. The Malaysian Trumpet Snails are for the 10g to keep the sand stirred but its not cycled yet. Will they be alright in the 3g with Amazonia until the 10g with sand is cycled?


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Cottagewitch said:


> I thought I'd make a point of letting everyone know that the rubber stoppers have worked MARVELOUSLY in the wine bottle and spice jar of my DIY CO2 set up. I check them for leaks periodically and I've never had a single issue. My set up is producing a lot of pressure because the last time I removed the stopper from the wine bottle, I could hear the pressure change and my wood air stone is pumping out plenty of micro-bubbles. I just need to get a drop checker to make sure all is well. But fish and plants are doing beautifully so if you don't like the look of plastic soda bottles and such for your DIY CO2, especially if you have to leave it visible as mine is, then go with glass bottles and get the rubber stoppers. They already have holes in them that are the perfect size for the air hoses.



Could I ask what stoppers you are using and where you got them?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

sejoy said:


> Could I ask what stoppers you are using and where you got them?



I bought mine from here: Online Science Mall

I used the single holed stopper in the wine bottle and the double holed one in the spice jar bubble counter. You'll have to measure your bottle's opening to choose the size you need. Be sure to call the company directly and ask for reduced shipping. Their shipping is for a box but for a few stoppers they can drop it in an envelope and will reduce shipping. Be careful with your measurements!


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Cottagewitch said:


> I bought mine from here: Online Science Mall
> 
> I used the single holed stopper in the wine bottle and the double holed one in the spice jar bubble counter. You'll have to measure your bottle's opening to choose the size you need. Be sure to call the company directly and ask for reduced shipping. Their shipping is for a box but for a few stoppers they can drop it in an envelope and will reduce shipping. Be careful with your measurements!


Okay thank you for all the info! 

You can definitely see it's working in your tank. The plants look great! I'll have to try this.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

You're welcome and thanks for the compliment. 



sejoy said:


> Okay thank you for all the info!
> 
> You can definitely see it's working in your tank. The plants look great! I'll have to try this.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

tank looks good, nice guppies too


----------



## AdriftQuasar (Jul 5, 2010)

I think the picotope I have sitting in a closet at home will have to become a planted tank. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Picotopes make wonderful planted tanks AdriftQuasar.  I look forward to seeing yours!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

A couple of recent photos of my Tiny Treasure....




















Obviously I don't have a firm grip on the photography side of things yet but you get the idea.  Its really filled in a LOT!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> Yeah, you might need something to hold down the stopper like this wire thing on this beer bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jenna, you tank is coming along great! A word of caution on using a stopper wired down on a glass bottle. They are very capable of exploding and are the equivalent of a glass hand grenade. All it takes if for something to kink your hose or something heavy to get layed on it. I have brewed beer for several years and have blown up plenty of glass to tell you glass is not a good vessel for pressurizing past 10 lbs. of pressure. most beers are carbonated at 3-5 psi. Ive had them explode at 8 and alot explode at 10.

I love the way your fissidens has filled out. How did you attach it?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Jenna, you tank is coming along great! A word of caution on using a stopper wired down on a glass bottle. They are very capable of exploding and are the equivalent of a glass hand grenade. All it takes if for something to kink your hose or something heavy to get layed on it. I have brewed beer for several years and have blown up plenty of glass to tell you glass is not a good vessel for pressurizing past 10 lbs. of pressure. most beers are carbonated at 3-5 psi. Ive had them explode at 8 and alot explode at 10.
> 
> I love the way your fissidens has filled out. How did you attach it?


I haven't had to use a wire bail to hold the stopper down. Its holding just fine without it but if the pressure built up enough, it would be able to pop right out. So no worries but I truly appreciate your concern and caution. I can see how something like that could be very dangerous. 

As for the fissidens, there is a little shelf on the driftwood on the left side. I put the fissidens on it and set a small piece of crystal quartz on it to hold it down. I tied a bit more to a small rock with thread and put it beside the driftwood. They've overgrown both rocks and the driftwood at this point. LOL But it really does look great in that spot.  The bit to the right of the anubias was a small piece I'd wedged in under the leaves of the anubias and into a wee crack in the driftwood. Its taking off nicely too. I've also noticed a few bits popping up here and there on other areas of the driftwood.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like the tank has gone a long way at this point and is looking good.
Nicely done.roud:
I spy a lumix camera.:icon_mrgr


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Your pico looks good.

Is that the same fissidens you've had in the beginning and it just grew or did you buy more?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

jeffvmd said:


> Looks like the tank has gone a long way at this point and is looking good.
> Nicely done.roud:
> I spy a lumix camera.:icon_mrgr



Thanks! And yes, that's my point and shoot. My other camera is a Nikon. I didn't feel like dragging it out in the wee hours this morning but I just might have to so I can get some better shots!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

PinoyBoy said:


> Your pico looks good.
> 
> Is that the same fissidens you've had in the beginning and it just grew or did you buy more?



Thanks! Same fissidens. I haven't added any new but it sure is growing gangbusters eh? I used to have it on top of the driftwood but it wasn't liking being so close to the light. I'm still trying to think of something that would work up there. A few bits are still up there from before but they aren't really growing. I wonder how mini pellia would like it there? Still too much light?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

IME mini P loves to be close to the light. I think it would work out great up there. I grow it in a 5g and the best parts of it are the ones closest to the light. Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner!!!!


----------



## wpgtank (Mar 12, 2010)

very lush, very nice.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Lovely tank. My only suggestion would be to lose the glosso foreground and leave it open (or add more rocks with fissidens). But that is a personal preference. Fissidens look spectacular.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

General update....

The tank is still doing great! I tested the water this morning and all the parameters are within ideal ranges. I doubt I'll ever have to worry about ferts in this tank. Between the fish, shrimp, snails, Aquasoil and DIY CO2, everything grows VERY well. Its practically an effortless tank at this point except feeding fish, adding top-off water and trimming two of the plants weekly. As long as all my parameters stay in the ideal ranges I'm going to assume that its a good idea to not do water changes. These little tanks are so easy to upset the balance on so not messing with it too much is always a good idea.

I put in a small clay pot in the corner and put some moss on it. I'm hoping the moss will overgrow the whole pot and make a little cave. 

I'm still entertaining Gatekeeper's idea. Its not Glosso. Its Marsilea Minuta. But I may well remove it. I may move it over to the 10g but that might be too much light for it. 

My daughter called one of the male guppies a "Mutant Ninja Were-guppy". I had glanced at the tank and noticed the female guppy hanging out in a corner in the plants. I became concerned she was giving birth...again. So I was watching her close when I noticed I didn't see one of the males. Now, this is just a 3g tank so its not like he can go far. A glance at my cat sitting nearby washing her face had me VERY worried. I started looking all through the tank for him and didn't find him anywhere. I started looking around the table and on the floor while throwing threatening looks at my cat. I found him. He was stuck to the side of a puzzle box that was sitting on the table. He was pretty dried out. I thought he was dead for sure then I seen his gills move. I quickly returned him to the tank. He had cat hair stuck to him and looked pretty rough. I've kept a close eye on him and 3 days later he seems no worse for wear. So he's some sort of super guppy or something hence the "Mutant Ninja Were-guppy". LOL 

Once the moss starts growing well on the pot I'll post pics again.


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

> I put in a small clay pot in the corner and put some moss on it. I'm hoping the moss will overgrow the whole pot and make a little cave.


That's a good idea. Another alternative to create something similar is used by sewingalot here on the forum, and is duplicated here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/98268-5-10g-journal-pics-2-1-a-13.html
They use wire mesh to create caves, pillars, and moss backgrounds, which will look really cool when the moss fills in. ^.^
Just thought you might find that interesting!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

sejoy said:


> That's a good idea. Another alternative to create something similar is used by sewingalot here on the forum, and is duplicated here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/98268-5-10g-journal-pics-2-1-a-13.html
> They use wire mesh to create caves, pillars, and moss backgrounds, which will look really cool when the moss fills in. ^.^
> Just thought you might find that interesting!



Most definitely! Thanks for the link. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Makes me want a pico for my desk....so much xD
I actually really like the look of the glass bottles for co2 vs. metal tanks. It looks very..vintage? hm..not as modern for sure, which is really nice sometimes. 
Is the glass bottle naturally that color, or is it reflecting the yeast color?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

sejoy said:


> Makes me want a pico for my desk....so much xD
> I actually really like the look of the glass bottles for co2 vs. metal tanks. It looks very..vintage? hm..not as modern for sure, which is really nice sometimes.
> Is the glass bottle naturally that color, or is it reflecting the yeast color?



I really enjoy my pico. Its by far the most favorite tank I've ever had. As for the glass bottles, I say you can't beat them when you have to go DIY and especially if your co2 setup has to be visible like mine. Some people get concerned that if the pressure builds up that the bottle will shatter and will send shards of glass flying everywhere but it'll pop the rubber stopper before it would break the glass so I doubt that'll ever be a worry. At least that's what all the beer and wine brewers tell me. That particular bottle is naturally yellow. I have a clear bottle with sunflowers on it that I'm using for my 10g.  If you don't want to see the liquid much at all, one could always opt for darker colored bottles. I have a dark green wine bottle in the fridge and a dark blue one that's holding olive oil by the stove.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

I have subscribed! This thread is AWESOME! I adore what you have done with the Co2, you changed my mind from "never having one of those clunky gross Co2 set-ups" to "omgsh I MUST have this vintage fun Co2 set-up NOW!"

My hero!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

VERY cool little pico you have! I love the way you attached the little anubias to the "steps" on the DW. I'd love a little tank like this on my office desk at work!!! (I already have a 5g and 10g in my office at home :hihi


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

elliebellie said:


> I have subscribed! This thread is AWESOME! I adore what you have done with the Co2, you changed my mind from "never having one of those clunky gross Co2 set-ups" to "omgsh I MUST have this vintage fun Co2 set-up NOW!"
> 
> My hero!



Thank you for subscribing to my thread elliebellie. I think you may be my first.  Unless others have and I just don't know. I'll do my best to live up the hero status. hee hee


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Karackle said:


> VERY cool little pico you have! I love the way you attached the little anubias to the "steps" on the DW. I'd love a little tank like this on my office desk at work!!! (I already have a 5g and 10g in my office at home :hihi



Thanks Karackle! I highly recommend these little picos. All one need do is switch out the bulb that comes with it and you have the neatest little setup for low light and the options are many. They're great fun to play with and their small size keeps them inexpensive but beautiful. I love the fact that they are glass too.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd love to know where you got yours? I have never seen one in a store and I was wondering if they are only available online?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

The aquarium is the 3g JBJ picotope. Some stores carry them but I ordered mine online. A lot of places online carry them including Drs. Foster & Smith.


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

Cottagewitch said:


> The aquarium is the 3g JBJ picotope. Some stores carry them but I ordered mine online. A lot of places online carry them including Drs. Foster & Smith.


I really like this tank! I want some of that cool looking moss, not the Java. What's it called?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks! You're probably talking about the Fissidens.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Its been several months since I've updated anything on the forum. Here's the latest photo of the Picotope. Its a jungle!










I've had to take the co2 off. It was working TOO good. The plants are growing so fast even without it that I'm having to trim and thin it once a week just so the Betta can have room to swim. Though he seems to love the jungle growth. My current inhabitants are:

1 male betta
1 female guppy
2 Otos
2 ghost shrimp
snails

I haven't done a water change in ages. I just do daily top offs. I check my water parameters weekly but everything is always perfect. The only "problems" I have are needing to clean the glass ever so often and the wild growth. I honestly thought a low light tank would grow slowly. The growth isn't weak and leggy either. Its very bushy...hence the need to thin as well as trim down. The plants even grow up out of the water! I also have to thin out the frog spawn and duckweed regularly. I also occasionally throw in an algae wafer for the Otos. But all the fish, shrimp and snails have a go at the wafer. I must say I'm VERY happy with my little Pico. Oh, I did put a new filter on it. Its an aquatech and I'm not at all happy with it. Ever so often the blasted thing stops working and I have to pull it apart and reassemble it to get it to work again. Grrrr....I'm seriously considering a small canister filter. Any suggestions?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank looks great Jenna!!! It's gorgeous and I totally love it! 

As for filters, I know there is the Tom's Mini Canister, I've heard good and bad about it but the bad is usually that it's not great for tanks as large as it's rated for, but that wouldn't be an issue for your tank. The biggest potential issue I can see there is that the flow would be too high for the betta. There's also the ZooMed mini, but I think that one would be even more powerful. If you're willing to go with a non-canister, I've been very happy with the Red Sea Nano  HOB on my 5g tank, sometimes I think it might be a little too small for a 5g, but I think it would be perfect for you 3g.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you Karackle!  I also appreciate your suggestions. I took off the stock filter because it kept sucking air and annoying me and it would clog very easily. So I went with the aquatech. I have to keep the water level high so it doesn't flow into the tank too forcefully. I'm going to have a look at the Red Sea Nano.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

If it isn't broke...don't fix it! My tiny treasure is still doing wonderfully! I eventually took off the Aquatech filter and just have an airstone in each corner. Its been going strong for 11 months now. I recently had to do a major trim of the plants and everything has nearly filled back in already. I'm still using the stock light fixture. No filtration. But fish and plants are doing amazingly well. I currently have 1 betta and three Otos. I MIGHT add a couple shrimp to the mix since the tank is so well established and there are no filters to swallow the babies. My water parameters are all perfect too so I'm not worried about the lack of filtration. 

Here is a not so good photo of an awesome little tank:


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

The pico sitting on the dining room table:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, I really like your little tank and it doesn't take much to fill it up with plants, the substrate seems a tad deep now that your slope has leveled out some but it looks great. I want a small shrimp tank for my livingroom, low tech, mosses, maybe a C. nurii or some other small slow growers, and I want just a little more space than you have but not more than triple or so, keep up the good work.


----------



## dwilli57 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi cottagewitch. Love the tank and have one just like it. It's only about a month old (cycle complete) and plants are growing great with pygmy corys, CPDs and RCSs. I have a question for you. Did you have any algae problem and if so what'd you do to clean it up. I have a little bit of algae that's getting better and my RCSs absolutely love it to munch on but I want to eventually a have algae free tank (my RCSs also like my flake food so they should be fine). All I'm doing right now is water changes. No co2, fert or anything. Pico jbj with stock everything ( I'm actually a reef tank guy but my buddy had this tank sitting around and I wanted to try a planted freshy. Thanks for any input


----------



## joekidwell (Aug 7, 2011)

Cottagewitch said:


> The ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia has arrived!!!!


Who did u buy it through....I've been waiting a month for mine?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

dwilli57 said:


> Hi cottagewitch. Love the tank and have one just like it. It's only about a month old (cycle complete) and plants are growing great with pygmy corys, CPDs and RCSs. I have a question for you. Did you have any algae problem and if so what'd you do to clean it up. I have a little bit of algae that's getting better and my RCSs absolutely love it to munch on but I want to eventually a have algae free tank (my RCSs also like my flake food so they should be fine). All I'm doing right now is water changes. No co2, fert or anything. Pico jbj with stock everything ( I'm actually a reef tank guy but my buddy had this tank sitting around and I wanted to try a planted freshy. Thanks for any input


Malaysian Trumpet Snails. They keep the entire tank squeaky clean. But they will breed like mad. But since adding them, I haven't had ANY algae..at all! Once a week I throw in an algae wafer to be sure everyone is well fed. I may stop that practice because I have a lot of snails now. LOL

I'd love to see your tank! Do you have a thread for it?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

joekidwell said:


> Who did u buy it through....I've been waiting a month for mine?



Its been about a year ago since I ordered and received it but it was through ADGshop.com but it says they are out of stock.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty little tank, well done


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

2in10 said:


> Very pretty little tank, well done



Thank you!


----------



## dwilli57 (Oct 10, 2011)

*My tank*

hi cottagewitch, sry to get back so late. here is my little pico. its a few months old now. i probably have to many fish in it but they are all doing great and my specs are great too...lots of water changes. My pH is a little low but thats it. the plants are also doing well and though there is some algae, it seems to be getting better. i havent been able to locate any MTS's but i will keep an eye out for them. some of the plants are growing out of my tank bc they were bought by a newb (me!) and are prob to big for it but with some trimming they look pretty good and seem happy. anyways, any suggestions or mods would be great to hear. thanks


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I think your Picotope looks great!!! What fish do you have?


----------



## dwilli57 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Fish count*

Please nobody yell at me bc I do probably have too much fauna but they're all doing great! I have 6 celestial pearl danios (aka galaxy microrasbora), 3 panda corys (these are big nitrate loads, a little too big for my tank and an early unresearched buy) and 3 Pygmy corys with 3 RCSs. Everyone gets along very well with seemingly plenty of room. The CPDs school together and most of the time are in my water column which is really fun to watch. I highly recommend this fish for any small tank. They're beautiful (look like small trout), are very active when together and stay pretty small so not a huge nitrate load. One other thing...my red cherry shrimp seem to love hanging out on or near my heater. They have been venturing out more and more but I find this weird bc I've read that they like cooler water and though my water temp fluctuates it never goes below 71-72. Any thoughts?


----------



## paybackranch (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay, these photos have pushed me over the edge........I am going to have to buy one of these. I have 2 Edge tanks now and a 2.5 gallon tank -- all planted not counting my larger tanks, but these are just cunning! Great job!

Melanie


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Melanie, 

Don't worry, once you get one tank you are bound to get more. I had one 2 gallon hex tank and now I've got a planted Biocube 14, started a fluval spec and I will probably start a 2.5 gallon tank. It is an adventure thats for sure!

~B


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

How about a picture update Jenna?


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Jenna,

Anything new happening with this tank?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I have made some changes to the layout and plant list. I've also replaced the filter with a Red Sea Nano filter. I'm VERY happy with the filter.  I've just had surgery a few days ago. When I'm able, I'll get the tank cleaned up and get some new photos posted.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Jenna, 

Dang, surgery huh? Make a quick recovery! I too have a red sea nano filter and will hopfully be placing it on my 2.5 gal that I will start up later next week. What all are you running in it? Just the black and white sponge? I'm thinking about making my own media cartridges for it so I can have bio media plus others if I need to run them.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, the surgery itself had a few complications that's hindering my recovery time. I'm EXTREMELY frustrated over my forced inactivity!!! Then to top things off, no one in my family is willing to play worker bee for me regarding the tanks. (sighs)

As for the filter, I'm just running the sponge and carbon pads. Making a bio bag doesn't seem too hard. Tulle (bridal netting) would suffice for the bag. But what would you use for the media?


Jenna


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

AC, lava rock, ceramic rings, quilt batting, dollar store pot scrubbers. The more porous, the more surface area, the more bacteria. Once upon a time, I stumbled on a fantastic list, but I can only dig up this. I've heard a bunch of good things about lava rock, like it leeches iron+trace for the plants, though, so everything with a grain of salt.

Stinks no one in your family will rise to the occasion. When one of my family members had surgery, I had to crack him over the head with his crutch to keep him still :hihi: Hope you have someone around to keep you in line. Take it easy, Jenna.

(I've been lurking around this tank, and now I can subscribe :icon_wink)


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I like the lava rock idea and it shouldn't be hard to come by. But the dish scrubbers work too. Have you decided what you'll try? 

My surgery was abdominal and mostly unexpected. Staying down prevents more surgery so I'm behaving but I've been very grumpy. LOL The family has been trying to keep up around the house. My tanks are low on their list of priorities. (sigh)



Jenna


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

I understand your situation. My wife currently has some condition had is abdominal in origin and is unable to really lift anything. Helping her has kept her happy, but the tanks get dosed and the water changed but that's it. 

The faster your recovery the fast you can return to the tanks and to your normal habits.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Jenna-
I'm also for the lava rock, but bagged in pantyhose under my substrate for slope+nutrients. Supposedly it clogs in a filter pretty quickly, but it's so cheap, replacing it annually in a filter isn't cost-ineffective. There's a difference in which color of lava rock (black or red), a nutrient difference, and that varies with the temp the lava cooled at, and some of its chemically treated, etc. So much research and things to try... AC's in my filter now. If I had a canister, I'd pack it with rings, batting, and AC.

Glad to hear your family's taking care of the house.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Wow, really?! Nine pages I searched through with no pictures....


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

parrottbay said:


> Wow, really?! Nine pages I searched through with no pictures....


And you felt the need to comment, why? 

The user hasn't posted on TPT since 7/2012, it's an old thread and the pictures that *were* there are no longer hosted.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Same reason you did, I was researching this tank on google to see if it the same as mine. Kind of hoping she would as one, since I said that.


----------

